# USVI Capt'n Charter



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Any recommendations? We are looking to have our honeymoon in the USVI in early June. Does anyone know of a local sailboat and captain that charters for a week. We are looking for a more local feel than a corporate charter co. and looking to spend 3-4k.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*think more money*

3-4K won't buy much in way of private charter. ~6K check for Crystal Clear in BVIs


----------



## Dzedzej (Oct 29, 2002)

Sorry...no advertising.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

deleted ad...cam

You wouldn't happen to have any affiliation with this charter?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the alert guys!


----------

